
Seniors Who Exercise Regularly May Have Younger Hearts, Muscles - evo_9
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/12/10/674380082/exercise-wins-fit-seniors-can-have-hearts-that-look-30-years-younger
======
anonlastname
I could have told you that

